# Dell Axim X51v



## Saxon (Jul 2, 2005)

After reading reviews etc, I'm thinking to get the Dell Axim X51v PDA. If anyone has experience of this PDA any advice or tips would be gratefully received. Thank you


----------



## Saxon (Jul 2, 2005)

**bump**


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You might find more advice and information at the Dell Axim forum.

http://www.aximsite.com


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

I have owned the x50v, and its a nice PDA - The x51v is just a little bit polished up version. I sold it because I figured I have less uses for it then I though. 

What price are you paying for it?

Stevo


----------



## Saxon (Jul 2, 2005)

Decided to get the Dell Axim X51v a little while ago and am well pleased with it. It comes with Pocket PC versions of Word, Excel, Powerpoint and a Contacts Manager and Calendar. It has Wireless, Bluetooth, Infrared, and GPS capability built in. It has all that I expected and more, it even plays videos and the VGA screen is a delight. Cost £268 but the convenience is a great boon. At this moment I would highly recommend it, no probs as yet. The battery needs upgrading though, best deal I found was at www.gpsforless.co.uk which cost £20.97for a 2200Ma li-Ion battery.


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah its a nice little machine. I bought mine used with an extra battery so it was nice.

If you need a case this is a nice site: http://www.aximcases.com/store/aximx50.html

InnoPocket Magnum Case - Is the one I had, and I liked it myself for a hard case.

Stevo


----------

